# Mason's Patent Jar



## jejbottles (Jan 11, 2005)

I recently purchased a Mason's Patent jar at an antique store for $5.  The jar is a quart size and is aqua in color.  The jar is embossed with Mason's CFJ (the CFJ is in a logo form) Patent Nov 30th 1858.  The base of the jar is embossed with H362.  The jar is very crude, as it has a ground lip and the glass has lots of bubbles.  Does anyone have any idea of the value, age, or other info. about this jar?  Any help is greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi,  Your jar was made circa 1870's-1880's by the Consolidated Fruit Jar Co.  It's not an uncommon jar, but you certainly didn't get "taken" for your 5 bucks.    I'm at work & don't have my Redbook here, but I believe it's listed as #1920 for $8-$10 in quart size.  Bubbles, whittling & swirls add to the appeal.  -Tammy


----------

